# Smugmug-Lightroom Classic Question



## instanes (Apr 10, 2018)

I am using the Smugmug plugin for Lightroom.  Is there a way in the library module to identify which photos have already been uploaded to Smugmug?  I know that if I go to my Galleries in the Smugmug Publish section I can see the the photos I have uploaded to Smugmug, edit them etc and republish.   It seems to me that this would be helpful when editing photos that I might want to add to an existing gallery.   If they were/are identified in the library module that would helpful.  Maybe I am missing something fundamental here.

Any advise most appreciated.


----------



## Harley_Rider (Apr 10, 2018)

As you have found out, the Smugmug plugin does not add the uploaded status the the library metadata; however, I believe Jeffrey Friedl's  plugin does add it:  Jeffrey's "Export to SmugMug" Lightroom Plugin    What I do is use a color label, I've changed the Blue color to Smugmug and add the color to photos I've uploaded.   In the metadata the label has Smugmug, and when I'm scrolling the grid, it's easy to see which photos have been uploaded...they're blue


----------



## instanes (Apr 10, 2018)

Using a color for Smugmug photos is an excellent suggestion.  I had been mulling using a keyword, but that is a major drawback if that photo is then deleted from Smugmug.  One question;  "I've changed the Blue color to Smugmug".   I think I know what you mean, but not sure how to accomplish doing this. 

Thanks for replying.


----------



## instanes (Apr 10, 2018)

Ack,  please disregard my last post.  Just learned how to change the label for colors.  Metadata drop down.  Duh!!!


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 11, 2018)

And if not obvious you can click on a top level folder(s) in publish to show all published photos and apply something like color directly.  Not sure if Color is one, but be aware that some metadata changes like that also queue the image to republish.  Final comment if you did not know, in the library grid for any given photo (but only one at a time) you can right click and see what collections it is in, including published collections, and using that menu can take you straight to that collection (if the image is in grid it takes you to the whole collection not the image; if in loupe it takes you to the image itself inside the collection). 

You can also reverse the process of sorts, if you have a temporary need.  Let's say you had a set of folders from a vacation, and you also had a set of published images related to it.  If you go to the published images, select them all, then return to the folders the images you selected show selected in the folder, and by implication you can see which ones are not included by not being selected.  You can memorialize such selection with something like a color, but often what I find is I just want to know in this particular situation, and the selection state is adequate.


----------



## instanes (Apr 11, 2018)

That right click suggestion is  what I was looking for.  I don't need this info a lot and right clicking to see which collection(s) an image is in is a perfect solution. You other information is good to know on background as well.  Thank you for taking the time to write a reply.  It is appreciated. 

As an aside; I have been a long term user of LR and think I have a pretty good handle on the software.  Every so often I learn something new and it never fails to amaze me how deep this program is.  The suggestions from Harley_Rider and Ferguson are just two such examples.  Love LR and this forum.


----------



## camner (Apr 13, 2018)

Harley_Rider said:


> As you have found out, the Smugmug plugin does not add the uploaded status the the library metadata; however, I believe Jeffrey Friedl's  plugin does add it:  Jeffrey's "Export to SmugMug" Lightroom Plugin    What I do is use a color label, I've changed the Blue color to Smugmug and add the color to photos I've uploaded.   In the metadata the label has Smugmug, and when I'm scrolling the grid, it's easy to see which photos have been uploaded...they're blue


While Friedl's plugin does, indeed, add the uploaded status to the library metadata, Friedl's plugin does NOT support hierarchical galleries on SmugMug, the way it does, say, for Zenfolio, unless that has changed in the last couple of months.  Because of that, I switched to the SmugMug plugin created by them, though I prefer the robust feature set of Friedl's plugins, in general.

John Ellis' plugin AnyFilter can create a custom filter that can find all images on a given publish service, as well as drilling down into individual publish collection sets and publish collections.


----------

